# SG07 - Silverstone präsentiert neues mITX Gehäuse auf der CES 2010, Shuttle stellt J-Serie vor



## Poulton (8. Januar 2010)

*SG07 - Silverstone präsentiert neues mITX Gehäuse auf der CES 2010, Shuttle stellt J-Serie vor*

Auf pcworld.fr gibt es Bilder und Beschreibung vom SG07. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Im Gegensatz zum SG05/06 fasst es Grafikkarten wie die Ati HD5890 und höhere CPU Kühler. Auch wurde die Position des Netzteil verändert, welches sich nun nicht mehr über der CPU, sondern vor dem Mainboard befindet. Serienmässig ist das Gehäuse mit einem 180mm Lüfter auf der Gehäuseoberseite ausgestattet. Fassen tut es eine 3,5" Festplatte sowie ein Slimline DVD Laufwerk.
Die Maße sind laut diesem Beitrag auf hardforum.com: 200mm(H)x220mm(B)x330mm(T) und das Gehäuse hat damit ein Volumen von 14,52l. Zum Vergleich: Das SG05 weißt ein Volumen von 11,03l bei 175mm(H)x225mm(B)x280mm(T)(eigene Messung) auf.

Shuttle stellt auf der CES 2010 seine Barebones der neuen J-Serie vor. Interessant hierbei: diese Gehäuse sind kompatibel zu mITX Mainboards und man ist somit nicht mehr gezwungen es in irgendeiner Art und Weise für eben diese zu modifizieren.


----------



## iGreggy (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: SG07 - Silverstone präsentiert neues mITX Gehäuse auf der CES 2010, Shuttle stellt J-Serie vor*

Das sieht ja schon wirklich nicht schlecht aus, bin da mal auf Lian Li´s Antwort bezüglich der Q0x Serie gespannt. Das wird interessant. Ebenfalls interessant zu wissen wäre die Wärme-Abfuhr.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: SG07 - Silverstone präsentiert neues mITX Gehäuse auf der CES 2010, Shuttle stellt J-Serie vor*

Coole Sache...


----------



## emperator (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: SG07 - Silverstone präsentiert neues mITX Gehäuse auf der CES 2010, Shuttle stellt J-Serie vor*

Interessantes Teil, mal schauen wie der Preis wird.


----------



## afrotobi (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: SG07 - Silverstone präsentiert neues mITX Gehäuse auf der CES 2010, Shuttle stellt J-Serie vor*

Hat sicher ne super Kühlung/ Luftstrom.... *lol*


----------



## Masterwana (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: SG07 - Silverstone präsentiert neues mITX Gehäuse auf der CES 2010, Shuttle stellt J-Serie vor*



afrotobi schrieb:


> *lol*




Was gibts daran aus zusetzen?


----------



## Poulton (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: SG07 - Silverstone präsentiert neues mITX Gehäuse auf der CES 2010, Shuttle stellt J-Serie vor*



Masterwana schrieb:


> Was gibts daran aus zusetzen?


Das frag ich mich auch. Bei meinem jetzigen Gehäuse ist die Kühlung eigentlich gleich dem was Silverstone da vorgestellt hat und ich habe keine Probleme mit der Hitzeentwicklung.


----------



## Gamersware (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: SG07 - Silverstone präsentiert neues mITX Gehäuse auf der CES 2010, Shuttle stellt J-Serie vor*

anscheinend ein längenvergleichsbild der  Ati HD5890
http://www.pt1t.eu/public/P55/DFI Mini ITX/11538_193123459939_521849939_2824982_7692943_n.jpg


----------



## Spartaner25 (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: SG07 - Silverstone präsentiert neues mITX Gehäuse auf der CES 2010, Shuttle stellt J-Serie vor*

Interessant, dass Sugo bemerkt hatt das ihre "alten" mitx gehäuse hauptsächlich von Spielern genutzt werden, wegen dem Dual-Slot, und jetzt ein für Spieler predestiniertes Gehäuse zeigt welches mit ATX-Netzteil und sehr guter Belüftung glänzt. Da hat endlich mal jemand richtig mitgedacht. Interessant wäre jetzt nur noch ob sie statt oder neben dem Slim IDE Adapter auch einen für SATA beilegen.

Die Position des Netzteils jedoch ist nicht neu so gibt es sie auch beim Codegen MX-31-A11, welcher jedoch nur einen 80mm Lüfter im Heck hat und nur ein Single-Slot am Backpanel.

Der Trend geht jetzt wohl stark in Richtung m-itx, wer weiss vielleicht können wir in ein paar Jahren unsere Computer verschlucken  ?


----------



## Masterwana (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: SG07 - Silverstone präsentiert neues mITX Gehäuse auf der CES 2010, Shuttle stellt J-Serie vor*



Spartaner25 schrieb:


> Der Trend geht jetzt wohl stark in Richtung m-itx, ...



Da können wir uns alle bei Intel bedanken. Seitdem die den Atom rausgebracht haben ist das Interesse an ITX extrem gesteigen.


----------



## iGreggy (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: SG07 - Silverstone präsentiert neues mITX Gehäuse auf der CES 2010, Shuttle stellt J-Serie vor*

Naja aber ich würde dennoch kein Desktop mit Atom betreiben, da ist ja der Durion meiner Schwiegermutter in spe besser. Aber DaxTrose hat ja schon ganz gut gezeigt was mit mITX machbar ist (http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/t...-pc-q07-zotac9300-itx-wifi-12-mib-bilder.html). Und hier http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/tagebuecher/83944-tagebuch-high-end-pc-im-itx-format-ein-paradoxon-inhaltsverzeichnis-hinzugefuegt.html 
sieht man ja doch echt gut was machbar ist und kommen wird. Bin mal gespannt.


----------



## Nixtreme (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: SG07 - Silverstone präsentiert neues mITX Gehäuse auf der CES 2010, Shuttle stellt J-Serie vor*

Spitzenteil!

Donlucas hier im Forum baut ja auf basis des kleineren Vorgängers einen High-End PC auf kleinstem Raum. Der Nachfolger hätte ihm wohl einiges an Arbeit erspart


----------

